# Fave HB Bream Lures



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I was looking through my beloved fish lollies and realised there are two types of lures. The ones you tie once or not at all, and the ones you keep going back to. Ironically the 1st type usually far outnumber the 2nd type. So here's my list of faves in no particular order.

1. Maria Fake Baits - Cheap and effective. A suspending jerk bait that curles over itself on the twitch and is brilliant for tempting fish out of snags in shallow water.
2. Atomic Bream Shad - Two for $25 on Fishin.com.au. A cross between a shad and a chubby with a nice action.
3. OSP Bent Minnow - Very expensive and very wierd looking lure. Absolutely freakish at catching the attention of fish.
4. Maria shallow jerk bait - In the prawn pattern it's deadly in a couple of feet of water. I've had some nice bream and even nicer Flathead in extremely shallow water with this baby.
5. Smith Camion - Again, expensive but it's versatile. I've caught bream, trout, redfin and a solitary Luderick on one.
6. Luck Craft Sammy - Great topwater lure that even a dumb-dumb like me can walk. 
7. Ecogear sx40 - Obvious an affordable staple lure. My only complaint is that ecogear's colour range leaves a bit to be desired. Where are all the opaque natural colours?
8. Zipbaits Khamsin Tiny - If you're willing to drop some heavy cash basically any zipbaits lure is a good one. But I've found teh Khamsin Tiny to work over and over again. 
9. Lucky Craft Cra-Pea - Same reasons as the Camian. Maybe even has a better action. It's a pity the colour range is so limited. 
10. Bassday Kangoku Shad - Expensive but a brilliant all round use lure.

I'm no Bream master (*wink) but these have worked well for me so far and I'm a pretty average angler.


----------



## Thefishy1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Chubby one of the best.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

i'll be writing down that list! I'll put my hand up as one of the worst bream fishermen you'll find. So thanks for the insight.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

punchanello said:


> 3. OSP Bent Minnow - Very expensive and very wierd looking lure. Absolutely freakish at catching the attention of fish.


Buy them from from the US. Half the price almost.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Thefishy1 said:


> Chubby one of the best.


I keep hearing this but have never had much success with them on Bream (although I've received high praise from an AKFFer for them on otehr species). Maybe I'm tainted because the first one I owned leaked.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Would have to say Berkeley scum dogs, Maria shallow jerk bait and ecogear sx40 are my top 3 go to bream lures


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

punchanello said:


> Thefishy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Chubby one of the best.
> ...


Ditto. I have a few Jackalls, both in the deep and shallow. I have a few Atomic cranks too.

Head to head in the same area using similar colours the Atomic always seem to outfish the Jackalls (Jackall Brown Suji vs. Atomic MP & Jackall Ghost Gill vs Atomic Blue Gill).


----------



## hulmy (Jul 4, 2010)

I love a tt switchblade, bloodworm wriggler followed by a chubby. 3 very different styles. All effective.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have all of those  the atomics are ruling it at the minute. Chubby's have always been a fav of bream anglers and will continue to be.

Theres also the megabass range with the baby griffon and the dog X junior to lures but take out a new home loan before you buy some.

Cheers Dave


----------

